# Bavure policière



## La doña

¿Alguien conoce el equivalente más usual de esta expresión en español?


----------



## Domtom

Se dice _atropello policial._

FUENTE:
RAMÓN GARCÍA-PELAYO Y GROSS, JEAN TESTAS et collaborateurs: *Grand Dictionnaire **Espagnol-Français Français-Espagnol. *Larousse-Bordas, Paris, 2ème édition, 1998, (XIV + 850 + 62 + 716) pages. Page 70 de F-E.

(El diccionario pone *FAM* para dicha expresión.)


----------



## Marlluna

"Error policial", quizás.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Marlluna said:


> "Error policial", quizás.


 
Efectivamente es un "error policial" pero "bavure" significa que es          una chapuza.


----------



## Yul

Comment faut-il comprendre "metedura de pata"? S'agit-il d'une bavure (Erreur, faute dans la conduite d'une action ; conséquence fâcheuse qui en  découle. _Bavure policière_) ? 

S'agit-il d'autre chose? 

Peut-on dire metedura de pata de la policía?

Merci
Yul


----------



## Domtom

Tratándose de la policía, no dejan decir las cosas por su nombre, hay que recurrir a los eufemismos. Sospecho que, no pocas veces, cuando oigo o leo _"error policial" _o _"metedura de pata de la policía"_ en realidad no ha habido error (o metedura de pata, significan lo mismo), sino _abuso_, _atropello_... Y no es lo mismo, porque error o metadura de pata es involuntario, mientras que abuso o atropello es queriendo, lo primero es excusable, lo segundo es una falta que no debería quedar impune.

Luego también está _"chapuza"._ Esto está a caballo entre lo uno y lo otro.

¿_Bavure policière_ es una forma "eufemizada", "política", de decir _atropello_ o _abuso_; o realmente significan esto segundo?


----------



## Yul

¡Claro!
Gracias 
Yul


----------



## Tina.Irun

Yul said:


> Comment faut-il comprendre "metedura de pata"? S'agit-il d'une bavure (Erreur, faute dans la conduite d'une action ; conséquence fâcheuse qui en découle. _Bavure policière_) ?
> 
> S'agit-il d'autre chose?
> 
> Peut-on dire metedura de pata de la policía?
> 
> Merci
> Yul


 
"Metedura de pata" est trop faible pour ce contexte. 
Cela correspond à gaffe ou mettre les pieds dans le plat.
Se podría hablar de _acto excesivo /abusivo. _


----------



## Marlluna

Se me ocurre la palabra "pifia". Es más familiar; yo creo que se diría "error policial", pero quizás en un lenguaje no tan políticamente correcte diríamos "¡otra pifia de la policía!" Evidentemente no hay mala intención, pero quizás sí falta de profesionalidad. 

Yo también he oído hablar de "bavure" para hablar del "error médico" y entonces solemos decir "negligencia". Podríamos quizás decir también "negligencia de la policía".
¿Qué os parece?


----------



## Tina.Irun

Marlluna said:


> Se me ocurre la palabra "pifia". Es más familiar; yo creo que se diría "error policial", pero quizás en un lenguaje no tan políticamente correcte diríamos "¡otra pifia de la policía!" Evidentemente no hay mala intención, pero quizás sí falta de profesionalidad.
> 
> Yo también he oído hablar de "bavure" para hablar del "error médico" y entonces solemos decir "negligencia". Podríamos quizás decir también "negligencia de la policía".
> ¿Qué os parece?


 
*Pifia* me parece bien para "bavure" ya que error no traduce exactamente la idea. Sin embargo, me temo que Domtom no esté de acuerdo...

Aprovecho para felicitarle por tus 1.000 posts.


----------



## Domtom

Ya sé que los diccionarios no tienen por qué ser perfectos, pero el hecho es que:

*bavure *_f_ rebaba (métaux) // *IMPR* tinta corrida, impresión borrosa // *FAM bavure policière* atropello policial // *sans bavures* de órdago.

RAMÓN GARCÍA-PELAYO Y GROSS, JEAN TESTAS et collaborateurs: *Grand Dictionnaire **Espagnol-Français Français-Espagnol. *Larousse-Bordas, Paris, 2ème édition, 1998, (XIV + 850 + 62 + 716) pages. Page 70 de F-E.

*atropellar. *(De _tropel_). tr. 4. Agraviar a alguien empleando violencia o abusando de la fuerza o poder que se tiene.

REAL ACADEMIA ESPAÑOLA: *Diccionario de la lengua española. *Espasa-Calpe, Madrid, vigésima segunda edición, 2001, (LVII + 1180) páginas. Tomo a/g, página 246.

Aunque repito, igual el Grand Larousse está equivocado. Pero también podría ser que se atreviese a decir las cosas por su nombre, en vez de utilizar la palabra justificativa para esos funcionarios de "error" (o similares: "pifia", etc.). Una _pifia_ es, según el DRAE, una palabra coloquial que significa "error, descuido, paso o dicho desacertado".

Si no se quiere utilizar la palabra "atropello" para los policías en las situaciones en que, a pesar de todo, sería la que más les cuadraría, y en su lugar queremos decir "error", entonces podríamos decir "error moral", o sea, un delito, un pecado. Así que si por "error" en "error policial" sobrentendemos "error moral", vale, pero, ¿todo el mundo lo entenderá así?

Luego también está el contexto extra-este-hilo: fuera de este hilo de discusión, pero muy cercano a éste, hemos visto otra pregunta de *La_doña*, e iba sobre "contrôle aux faciès"; intervine en éste y parece ser que la cosa iba en la línea del "delito de portación de cara" y tal. Es probable que ambos hilos respondan a preguntas sobre el mismo texto y contexto.

En resumen, pienso que con _bavure_ se está haciendo referencia a los agravios que con violencia o abuso de poder cometen ciertos funcionarios contra los pacíficos ciudadanos que no están cometiendo ninguna falta sino tan sólo ejerciciendo sus derechos. No he cambiado ni matizado de idea en todo este hilo.
-



Iglesia said:


> "Metedura de pata" est trop faible pour ce contexte.
> Cela correspond à gaffe ou mettre les pieds dans le plat.
> Se podría hablar de _acto excesivo /abusivo. _


 


Iglesia said:


> *Pifia* me parece bien para "bavure" ya que error no traduce exactamente la idea. Sin embargo, me temo que Domtom no esté de acuerdo...


 
Por favor, no entiendo, *Iglesia*. Por un lado, dices que se podría hablar de _acto excesivo/abusivo_, pero por otro lado, dices que se podría hablar de _pifia_. ¿No hay ahí una contradicción (1)? Pero si soy yo quien no entiendo, explicarme por favor.

Por otra parte, has citado el dicho en francés _mettre les pieds dans le plat_. Según Julia Sevilla & Jesús Cantera, éste significa, en el contexto referente a la indiscreción, curiosidad, discreción,

*Mettre les pieds dans le plat. *Actuar sin miramientos ni discreción y con brusquedad. _Meter la pata._

Julia SEVILLA MUÑOZ, Jesús CANTERA ORTIZ DE URBINA: *Diccionario Temático de Locuciones Francesas con su correspondencia española. *(Biblioteca Románica Hispánica, fundada por Dámaso Alonso, V. Diccionarios, 26). Editorial Gredos, Madrid, 2004. 782 páginas. Página 101.

Y en el contexto del intelecto, concretamente con relación a la torpeza,

*Mettre les pieds dans le plat. *Intervenir con torpeza. Decir algo improcedente, colarse al decir algo. _Meter la pata hasta adentro / hasta el corvejón. Meter la pata / la pezuña / el remo / la gamba / las cuatro patas y el rabo. Dar un patinazo. Cagarla _(vulg.).

Obra citada, pág. 125.

------
(1) Lo 2º lo veo como involuntario, aunque quizá no necesariamente; lo 1º como voluntario y hasta malintencionado.
-


----------



## yserien

Lo que mas se oye es abuso o abusos policiales.Atropello policial también, malos tratos.... Aunque los abusos policiales son una clara "metedura de pata" creo que esta expresión aquí no es la mejor.


----------



## lpfr

Quisiera señalar que una "bavure policière" puede no ser un atropello policial  y "tant pis" para el "RAMÓN GARCÍA-PELAYO Y GROSS, JEAN TESTAS et collaborateurs: Grand Dictionnaire Espagnol-Français Français-Espagnol.". Quienes escriben los diccionarios no son mejores que nosotros, que tenemos muchos diccionarios y que discutimos entre nosotros.

  Es, por ejemplo, el caso cuando dos servicios de policía se entraban mutuamente o cuando se tiran entre ellos. Ese es justamente el tema de una película que acaba de salir. 

 Otro ejemplo es cuando un detenido logra suicidarse en sus locales; es una "bavure" y no un atropello.

Una "bavure policière" es cualquier cosa que no funciona como es debido y de la cual la policía no puede enorgullecerse. Creo que "pifia" es una buena traducción.


----------



## Domtom

lpfr said:


> Quisiera señalar que una "bavure policière" puede no ser un atropello policial y "tant pis" para el "RAMÓN GARCÍA-PELAYO Y GROSS, JEAN TESTAS et collaborateurs: Grand Dictionnaire Espagnol-Français Français-Espagnol.". Quienes escriben los diccionarios no son mejores que nosotros, que tenemos muchos diccionarios y que discutimos entre nosotros.
> 
> Es, por ejemplo, el caso cuando dos servicios de policía se entraban mutuamente o cuando se tiran entre ellos. Ese es justamente el tema de una película que acaba de salir.
> 
> Otro ejemplo es cuando un detenido logra suicidarse en sus locales; es una "bavure" y no un atropello.
> 
> Una "bavure policière" es cualquier cosa que no funciona como es debido y de la cual la policía no puede enorgullecerse. Creo que "pifia" es una buena traducción.


 
Yo ya dije que el diccionario puede equivocarse o también no decirlo todo. Cualquier diccionario. Y también nosotros, ojo. Pero el problema que veo no es este. Sino que lo que quiero decir es que me temo que, una vez más estamos (eso me temo) ante la maldita porra de los eufemismos, del lenguaje políticamente correcto y, lo que es peor, cuando todo ello se aplica con relación a los poderosos (los polis lo son). ¿Por qué será que la palabra _bavura_ significa (siempre en el contexto en que estamos) más de una cosa, según tú, *Lpfr*? En el caso de que sea así (cosa que no quiero discutir, si es así, lo es, y lo creeré humildemente), ¿por qué es así? ¿No será para dotar, interesadamente para algunos, de ambigüedad a palabras ubicadas en ciertos contextos? En otras palabras: 1) ¿No será para justicar el comportamiento injustificable que a veces tienen los funcionarios con poder?, *2) ¿Existe una palabra, en francés, que signifique única y exclusivamente abuso policial (y/o atropello policial, me da 90% igual)?*

El García-Pelayo & Testas serán todo lo limitados que se quiera, pero si han dado esa traducción y lo han hecho movidos por el corage de no suavizar un comportamiento policial, ¡chapeau! Amo los diccionarios neutrales políticamente, imparciales, objetivos.

De todas formas, *La_Doña* es quien mejor conoce su contexto, y con todo lo que hemos escrito, lo que ella ha buscado y sus reflexiones, sabrá encontrar la traducción más adecuada.
-


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos dáis, bonjour,

En la RAE las definiciones que nos interesan aquí para atropellar:


> * 4.     * tr. Agraviar a alguien empleando violencia o abusando de la fuerza o poder que se tiene.
> * 6.     * tr. Proceder sin miramiento a leyes, respetos o inconvenientes, persiguiendo un intento a cualquier costa.


El matiz que falta en relación con la _bavure _es que estas dos definiciones suponen "*violencia*", "*abuso*" o "*sin miramiento a leyes*" lo que entiendo como una voluntad deliberada de _atropello_.
La _bavure _puede ser "inocente" no deliberada aunque estoy de acuerdo contigo que son las violentas o las de abuso las que reciben más eco. El caso clásico es el de la bala perdida en el que no se puede dudar de una no-voluntad de herir a alguien que se encuentra en su trayecto por casualidad.

Sobe este punto el diccionario de la casa está más acorde:


> Agravio por abuso de poder o falta adecuada de proceder:


En cuanto a "_es cualquier cosa que no funciona como es debido_" de lprf ahora creo que se le llama: _dysfonctionnement_ .

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## yserien

Bavure tiene un montón de acepciones como acabo de ver : baba, rebarba,puro, sin mácula, trabajo mal hecho, chapuza.....
¿por qué no lo dejamos en abusos, malos tratos ?


----------



## lpfr

Sí, el significado original de "bavure" es "rebaba". Es decir una imperfección involuntaria en una pieza mecánica o en un muro. Dejar una rebaba en una pieza es una falta por parte del obrero que la dejó.

  Cuando dije que: 
  "una "bavure policière" es cualquier cosa que no funciona como es debido..." me equivoqué. Debería haber escrito
  "una "bavure policière" es cualquier cosa que no funcion*ó* como es debido...".
  Se traba de algo único (o casi) y no de un "dysfonctionnement permanent".

  Como dice Martine, un "atropello policial" no es una "bavure", porque es voluntario.

  En cuanto a los redactores de diccionarios, no creo que pasen, por una sola expresión o una sola palabra, el tiempo que nosotros nos damos el lujo de pasar.  Tampoco estamos motivados por el deseo de introducir nuevas palabras o expresiones para aumentar nuestras ventas en septiembre (no, no,... no hablo del Larousse).


----------



## Domtom

Cintia&Martine said:


> Sobe este punto el diccionario de la casa está más acorde: Agravio por abuso de poder o falta adecuada de proceder.


 
Esta es la 2ª acepción para _atropello_ en WR. También existe una 3ª, que reza así: Apresuramiento al hablar o al obrar.

Pregunta: vuestra _bavure_, ¿tb. puede interpretarse así?

Otra cosa: en la 2ª acepción que citaste, decir que, tanto si es por abuso como por inadecuación en el proceder, en todo caso hay ofensa o injusticia, al tratarse de un agravio.

Finalmente, pero no por ello menos importante, sino todo lo contrario, ¿alguien puede darme una respuesta para las siguientes dos preguntas? Gracias por adelantado.



yserien said:


> Bavure tiene un montón de acepciones como acabo de ver : baba, rebarba,puro, sin mácula, trabajo mal hecho, chapuza.....
> ¿por qué no lo dejamos en abusos, malos tratos ?


 


Domtom said:


> *2) ¿Existe una palabra, en francés, que signifique única y exclusivamente abuso policial (y/o atropello policial, me da 90% igual)?*


 
Para evitar toda ambigüedad, que puede darse incluso en presencia de contexto (si leo en la prensa que en la manifestación los policías hicieron _bavure_ con los manifestantes, aun teniendo este contexto no voy a entender, debido a la pluri-significación de la palabra -según me decís- a no ser que vea una foto). ¡Ah!, en mi pregunta, entiéndase "atropello policial" en el mismo sentido de abuso de poder o algo similar, no de trabajar deprisa (salvo si ese trabajar deprisa es malintencionado, con perjuicio para terceros).
-


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Domtom said:


> Esta es la 2ª acepción para _atropello_ en WR. También existe una 3ª, que reza así: Apresuramiento al hablar o al obrar.


Sólo he apuntado a las definiciones que guardan relación con nuestro tema Domtom. _Atropellar (se) en el habla o en el obrar_ no es exclusivo de la policía. Nos pasa a todos .  


> Pregunta: vuestra _bavure_, ¿tb. puede interpretarse así?


No, en general no.



> Otra cosa: en la 2ª acepción que citaste, decir que, tanto si es por abuso como por inadecuación en el proceder, en todo caso hay ofensa o injusticia, al tratarse de un agravio.
> 
> Finalmente, pero no por ello menos importante, sino todo lo contrario,


 En esto estamos de acuerdo.


> *2) ¿Existe una palabra, en francés, que signifique única y exclusivamente abuso policial (y/o atropello policial, me da 90% igual)?*


Una palabra no sé pero se dice: _abus dans l'exercice des fonctions_. Un mal-trato es una _bavure _pero la _bavure _no se reduce a esto.  
En tu ejemplo de los manifestantes la actuación podrá dejar que desear pero no hay que olvidar que suelen recibir órdenes en la manera de actuar "fuerte"  o "con cuidado". Pueden ir dando de palos pero si nadie acaba en el hospital herido de gravedad no se recordará como una _bavure _sino sólo como _opération musclée_.

Au revoir hasta luego


----------



## lpfr

Domtom said:


> Esta es la 2ª acepción para _atropello_ en WR. También existe una 3ª, que reza así: Apresuramiento al hablar o al obrar.
> 
> Pregunta: vuestra _bavure_, ¿tb. puede interpretarse así?


  No. Bavure no significa apresuramiento.


Domtom said:


> Para evitar toda ambigüedad, que puede darse incluso en presencia de contexto (si leo en la prensa que en la manifestación los policías hicieron _bavure_ con los manifestantes, aún teniendo este contexto no voy a entender, debido a la pluri-significación de la palabra -según me decís- a no ser que vea una foto). ¡Ah!, en mi pregunta, entiéndase "atropello policial" en el mismo sentido de abuso de poder o algo similar, no de trabajar deprisa (salvo si ese trabajar deprisa es malintencionado, con perjuicio para terceros).
> -


  No. Si leo que "los policías hicieron _bavure_ con los manifestantes", no puedo saber de qué se trata. Deduzco que han hecho algo que no deberían haber hecho, pero que fue involuntario. Si fue voluntario, no fue una_ bavure _sino un abuso o un atropello. 

  Pero sí es verdad que ciertos ministros de la policía tienen tendencia a calificar de _bavure_ ciertos atropellos o abusos, precisamente para quitarles importancia.


----------



## Domtom

Muchas gracias, *Martine* y *Lpfr*. De verdad encuentro muy satisfactorias estas respuestas vuestras a mis preguntas. Seguramente recurriré de nuevo a ellas en el futuro de vez en cuando, ya sabéis que a veces toco esta temática en mis traducciones.



Cintia&Martine said:


> Una palabra no sé pero se dice: _abus dans l'exercice des fonctions_. Un mal-trato es una _bavure _pero la _bavure _no se reduce a esto.


 
1) Bueno, tampoco en español lo tenemos en una sola palabra, nosotros más o menos lo decimos igual.

2) Un poco sería como la "cagada" (salvo que ésta es vulgar): si he maltratado a un animal, la he cagado (moralmente, por el remordimiento de conciencia que me va a causar; penalmente, pues la justicia me rendirá cuentas por ello; socialmente, su dueño se vengará sobre mí); si me he dejado las llaves dentro de casa y ahora no puedo entrar, también la he cagado.


----------



## lpfr

Domtom said:


> 1)
> 2) Un poco sería como la "cagada" (salvo que ésta es vulgar): si he maltratado a un animal, la he cagado (moralmente, por el remordimiento de conciencia que me va a causar; penalmente, pues la justicia me rendirá cuentas por ello; socialmente, su dueño se vengará sobre mí); si me he dejado las llaves dentro de casa y ahora no puedo entrar, también la he cagado.


  En français il nous arrive souvent de *merder*, ce que n'est pas très chic (on utilise "foirer" comme euphémisme): "J'ai merdé", "j'ai tout foiré". Mais cela a le sens d'une gaffe, une erreur. Pas d'une bavure. On n'utilise pas le mot "merder" ni bavure quand on a battu son chien ou sa femme.


----------



## Domtom

De acuerdo, *Lpfr*, gracias por tus aclaraciones útiles.


----------



## Tina.Irun

*2) ¿Existe una palabra, en francés, que signifique única y exclusivamente abuso policial (y/o atropello policial, me da 90% igual)?*
Yo lo traduciría por "abus policiers" (muy usual) o "abus de pouvoir de la part de la police". Me parece que trasmiten la idea de abuso/atropello.

Se utiliza "bavure policière" para  explicar la muerte de una persona "por error"  de la policía para explicar una operación policial fallida. Las consecuencias no son las mismas. En el primer caso, debería llamarse "homicide" como mínimo, en el segundo caso: "chapuza o pifia".


----------



## Domtom

Muchas gracias por la aclaración, *Iglesia*.

----

PD: Y perdón por el grito (letra en negrita [mejor dicho, en "rojita"], subrayado...)


----------



## Nanon

Hola a todos:

No sé si han visto este artículo de Wikipedia, que tampoco es perfecto, pero a través de los ejemplos dados indica que la "bavure policière" es grave y con efusión de sangre (y dale con otro eufemismo...).

Para hablar de atropellos y malos tratos en general, ¿qué tal "brutalité policière" o "violence policière"?


----------



## Domtom

Es que es eso, que temía, y estás resucitado mi temor, que a veces se convierta en una palabra tapadera, ya me entiendes... no voy a enrollarme de nuevo.

Por otra parte, no soy muy partidario de los eufemismos, pero esto ya es un tema para el foro cultural.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Yo creo que no Domtom: todos te hemos dicho lo mismo: no se trata de la actuación en sí (puede ser reprobable todo lo que tú quieras) pero sólo hay _bavure _si:
- "Metedura de pata" est trop faible pour ce contexte. *Iglesia*.
- "un detenido logra suicidarse " *lprf*.
- " la bala perdida" ... "herir a alguien" *yo*.
- "acaba en el hospital herido de gravedad" *yo*.
- "la muerte de una persona "por error" *Iglesia*.
- "grave y con efusión de sangre" *Nanon*.

Aunque todos sabemos lo que es une _bavure _en el lenguaje de todos los días (sobre todo los que aprendimos a escribir con pluma y utilizábamos el buvard) todos sabemos qué significa exactamente une _bavure_. 

Semánticamente hablando ha adquirido una fuerza que no tenía cuando le añadimos "_policière_" y no se trata de un eufemismo. Entendemos que *no *se trata de un desbordamiento sin más.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Domtom

Entonces.... ¿_bavure policière_ sería como _error médico_?, pero sin médicos, claro, sino con policías. A los médicos también se les mueren, por su culpa, los pacientes, en otros errores no mueren, pero...


----------



## Marlluna

Yo creo que sí, Domtom.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Marlluna said:


> Yo creo que sí, Domtom.


 
Por lo menos, en caso de muerte, habría que añadir "grave".
"Ayer en el día de los muertos se empezó a hacer justicia al único latino muerto en Londres debido a un grave *error* *policial"*.


----------



## Domtom

¡Comprendo! Muchas gracias a todos, por fin he alcanzado la iluminación.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Perdón por remontar este hilo pero me sorprende que no hemos pensado en lo más simple, lo más corriente que utilizamos aquí:
Hay _bavure _cuando se les va de la mano.

Si en francés digo:
- Il y a eu une bavure  policière 
me parece que en español diré:
- A la policía se le ha ido de las manos

¿No?
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Domtom

No sé...

Lo que sí creo es que ayer, mirando la caja tonta, en un programa sobre cosas que pasan, el conductor de una furgoneta se quejaba de una actuación policial.

Él iba conduciendo por la carretera, cuando de pronto empieza a oir una ráfaga de disparos. Un coche patrulla policial estaba persiguiendo a otro que acababa de robar un montón de cosas de unos almacenes. Según el conductor, vale que la policía persiga a unos bandidos, pero lo que no puede ser es que lo haga de cualquier modo, poniendo en peligro la vida de los demás usuarios de la carretera, pasando por entremedio de los coches de cualquier manera, disparando y tal. Se vio toda la parte de atrás de la furgoneta y la de delante de un coche muy accidentadas.

Bueno, esto sería una "bavure" policial, ¿no? Bueno, sería entre chapuza y error. "Chapuza" porque así no es forma de trabajar, "error" porque se supone que iban muy bienintencionados y todo el mundo es inocente hasta que no se pruebe lo contrario.


----------



## lpfr

Estoy de acuerdo contigo. Ese tipo de cosas es más un error y una chapuza que una "bavure".


----------



## GURB

Hola
*Resbalón policial.
*Acabo de encontrarlo con este sentido en* La tristeza del samurái p.222.
*También: véase*
*


> ¿Resbalón policial?
> Las últimas detenciones de presuntos miembros                                        de ETA están generando *confusión en el                                        País Vasco*. Incluso *se habla de "resbalones"*,                                        dado que los detenidos en España han sido                                        puestos en libertad sin cargos.
> 
> Fuente


*
*


----------

